# ATi Tool results in strange settings



## Metall Pingwin (Nov 5, 2007)

I very recently bought a laptop. It's a Dell Studio 1555.

The specs are: 

4GB Ram
Intel Core 2 Duo P8600 2.4Ghz
ATI Mobility Mobility Radeon HD 4570 256mb
Windows Vista Home Premium 64 SP2


I bought Warhammer Dawn of War II just a few days ago and decided to give it a try. After some tweaking around, I play the game at a 1280:720 resolution and pretty much the lowest settings possible. I get a reasonably good frame rate, but wanted to speed it up a bit in order to avoid the occasional stutters.

I downloaded ATiTool in an attempt to overclock the GPU a bit. The Default profile is listed as 500core and 800memory. I immediately ran the Find Max Core test for about fifteen minutes before accidentally shutting it off. The clock settings automatically changed to something that was _very_ strange. 

Currently the Core and Memory sliders are at 0.0 and 1.93 which is a bit... low. The problem is that the settings do not allow themselves to be changed at all. I can set the settings back to 500 and 800, but the second I hit enter or "Set Clock" it defaults back to 0.0 and 1.93, same story with hitting the "Default" button. And creating a new profile applies the exact same settings.

The game runs just as well as it did before, so I'm assuming that the settings aren't actually clocked that low. Nevertheless, it would be nice to fix.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Try a System restore to a date before you installed the ATI Tool- uninstall the ATI Tool- Reinstall the graphics drivers


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

what he said ^


----------



## Metall Pingwin (Nov 5, 2007)

Hmm, unfortunately that didn't work. I uninstalled the utility, uninstalled the utility drivers via device manager, rolled back, uninstalled the GPU drivers (I also had quite a scare, since it turns out the drivers for my GPU are not publicly available - windows had to download them directly, it's very strange) then installed the ATi tools again and the card was clocked to the exact same settings as provided in the OP.

I think I should point out that these are the newest beta drivers, the only ones that appear to work with 64bit Vista.


----------



## HD_Monkey (Apr 16, 2008)

I suggest you uninstall ATI tools and forget about overclocking your gpu. Overclocking a laptop is a futile endeavor, it is not built to handle the increased heat and power consumption.You will likely see NO increase in performance and could break something in the process. Why create problems for yourself?


----------



## Kougar (Feb 11, 2008)

What are you using to measure your GPU clocks? GPU-Z?

ATI Tool has not been updated in ages and is not fully compatible with 4000 series cards, mobile or otherwise. I suggest avoiding it, use the built in ATI Overdrive tool that is in located in the ATI Catalyst control panel. Since this is a laptop you don't want to overclock very far anyway, so Overdrive should be all you need.


----------

